
Can tilapia skin be used to bandage burns? - kensai
https://www.statnews.com/2017/03/02/brazil-tilapia-skin-burns/
======
wtbob
Does the amount of tilapia consumed these days mean that this is basically
free (modulo transportation & sterilisation costs, of course)? That'd be
pretty cool. It'd be a real shame if it's effective, without negative side
effects and our FDA prevents its use.

